
Which 2020 Disaster Are You Quiz (Viral on ProductHunt) - saksham_sharda
https://sources.outgrow.us/which-2020-disaster-are-you
======
atymic
Nothing like being bombarded with a massive animated gif background while
trying to read text.

------
saksham_sharda
Made this over the weekend cuz I've had ENOUGH of 2020. Went viral on
ProductHunt.

